# Need help with my Noisy Cricket



## Kilherza (16/7/16)

good day 

my noisy cricket does not want to fire any of my rta and rda what can the problem be? my batteries are all fully charge but yet nothing happen when i try to vape on any of my tanks, it has worked with my velocity rda.

Help is need to fix the problem 

thanks


----------



## Riaz (16/7/16)

The pin of the tank needs to protude a little to make connection. 

Take a flat screwdriver and gently loosen the pin - only a little bit. 

I had to do that with the goblin 

Careful not to over loosen it. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Kilherza (16/7/16)

Just done that now and nothing at all happens it's still not firing at all


----------



## Riaz (16/7/16)

Do you have another mod to fire it on?


----------



## Kilherza (16/7/16)

Yes I do but I only have 1 mech mod


----------



## GreenyZA (16/7/16)

Can you send a photo of how you installed the batteries ? 

And you aure the RDA goes on positive pin and switch on negative. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape (17/7/16)

Mine does it aswel now and then. Clean the threads on the mech very well aswell as the fire butten. Is still have problem open the bottom and lightly bent the contact pint bit upwards.


----------



## Kilherza (18/7/16)

will try to bend the pin today hopefully it works


----------



## Charel van Biljon (18/7/16)

Probably preaching to the choir here, but you are aware of hybrid mod safety and operation correct?

That out of the way, please post a pic of you TRA, the coil that's on there, the reading and spec of the coil please.
Also, if your 510 is protruding and your coil is within spec, then check you fire button and hybrid connection threads, also the contacts on the batteries, make sure they are clean. Use a micro fiber cloth and clean the threads and the contact points.
Also, make sure you screw down the hybrid and fire button all the way down, as far as it can without forcing it.

Also another stupid suggestion, please make sure the batteries are in the correct way.

Hope you come right.


----------



## Chris du Toit (18/7/16)

I have found on my cricket with re-wrapped batteries that if the negative side of the battery is wrapped to high and covers too much of the negative on the battery the fire pin on the switch has trouble making contact with the battery. I then needed to press the button on its side for it to make contact properly. With the upgrade kit its no longer an issue.

So check your batteries out, unscrew the fire switch and take out the battery and then push the fire contact out onto the battery to see if it fits properly on the battery itself and does not overhang on the wrap. If it does re-wrap and you should be good. And then as always with mechs, clean the contact properly all over to ensure the best connection.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kilherza (18/7/16)




----------



## Kilherza (18/7/16)

Here you go guys the images


----------



## Kilherza (18/7/16)

And it's not the rda


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/7/16)

Did you take the switch apart and clean it? Helps sometimes.


----------

